# GAMEKEEPER CATAPULT GIVAWAY



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the new gamekeeper target shooter givaway,

THIS CONTEST IS WHO CAN GET THE MOST SHOTS OUT OF 10 INTO THE MOUTH OF A BOTTLE FROM 15 FEET WITH A CATAPULT, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU READ ALL THE RULES BELOW CAREFULY BEFORE YOU START,

* YOU MUST BE STANDING AT 15 FEET AND HAVE IT MEASURED OUT WITH A TAPE MEASURE,
* THE BOTTLE MUST BE A BASIC PLASTIC COKE BOTTLE LIKE THE PICTURE ATTACHED BELOW,
* YOU MUST BE IN THE VIDEO WHEN SHOOTING AS WELL AS THE BOTTLE LIKE THE LINK BELOW :




*ANY SIZE AMMO CAN BE USED,
*YOU MUST SHOW THE BOTTLE IS EMPTY BEFORE YOU START,
*THE VIDE MUST BE RECORDED IN ONE CLIP (NO EDITING)
*ALL SHOOTERS WELCOME FROM ANY COUNTRY,
*IF YOU DO NOT PLAY BY THE RULES YOUR ATTEMT WILL NOT COUNT,

THE COMPETITION ENDS AT 6PM BRITTISH TIME ON SATURDAY 14TH OF MAY,
THE PERSON WHO HAS GOT THE MOST SHOTS OUT OF 10 AT THAT TIME WILL WIN ONE OF THE NEW GAMEKEEPER TARGET SHOOTERS LIKE IN THE LINK BELOW,


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I might give this ago if I get one in I give myself a prize...eight pack


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Aargh. . . me need rubber


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ill Try tomorrow


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice give away, and how about you put in the rules that anyone that has all ready won one of your cataputs cant win again, but can take part for the fun of it ,just so others have a chance, ha ha , jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

yes i agreee or hawk will win again


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

**** just when i can't find my ammo ( marbles) any body else an idea for ammo ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> yes i agreee or hawk will win again


Ha ha poor hawk, i forgot he won the last one, he could still enter to show off, he is a want to be film star, And i wont enter to give you all a chance ha ha, jeff


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

okay guys this is my try it isn't really much it kinda sucks but you know who doesn't tries doesn't wins






yup , i failed big time


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I might give this a go, I really like the new Target shooter.
Guess I'll go have a Coke!


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont think that i will try, cuz Dgui or BillMaster will come and win this eventually, so oh well







.. waste of time...

Btw , John, thanks alot for the giveaway, hope next time u can do something that will be equal for every1 (either the beginners and the profissionals)







.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice of you John, but too hard for me.....now if you said put ten shots in a pizza box at 15 ft I might give it a try







good luck everyone


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Its worth entering definitely cos bill hayes Dgui etc tend to not participate (I assume out of fairness) so if you are any good at all you may win.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> I dont think that i will try, cuz Dgui or BillMaster will come and win this eventually, so oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15' is really not that far away. Give it a try, you might suprise yourself.
Shooting small targets at close distances is the best way I know of to practice. I think this contest is quite fair and the only way to go from being a beginner to a pro is to practice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good contest John.

I'm not going to participate, so all you guys have at it.
There's no excuse now, let's see some videos!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have my coke bottle I'm almost set


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A quick tip-- angle the bottle up a little bit. This presents the widest possible area to you and it helps keep the ones you make in the bottle. Otherwise the second score can knock out the first








I'm up to 3 for 10...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good to have these competitions at short distances not many people have 10 meters or so.

Thank You


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I have my coke bottle I'm almost set


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i will have to agree with jeff on this one, if you have already won one of my catapults you cant win another (sorry hawk) but you may enter for the fun of it, i wish all of you the very best of luck and hope to see more videos uploaded, all the best john


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

cant think of any way for me to keep the coke bottle still without some sort of clamp that i would probably hit sending ammo flying all over my flat..... so like the dragons would say... i'm out. ... nice comp though. good luck guys.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> cant think of any way for me to keep the coke bottle still without some sort of clamp that i would probably hit sending ammo flying all over my flat..... so like the dragons would say... i'm out. ... nice comp though. good luck guys.


I duct taped mine to the top of a shoe box and put that inside my catchbox.
I wish I were more used to shooting 1/4", 3/8" keeps breaking the mouth of the bottle!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> cant think of any way for me to keep the coke bottle still without some sort of clamp that i would probably hit sending ammo flying all over my flat..... so like the dragons would say... i'm out. ... nice comp though. good luck guys.


I duct taped mine to the top of a shoe box and put that inside my catchbox.
I wish I were more used to shooting 1/4", 3/8" keeps breaking the mouth of the bottle!
[/quote]

good shooting MJ dont think i would hit the bottle at all... possibly once in 20 shots














good luck if you enter.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Got a BB into it and the little sod bounced right back out









I may tape to hole and keep trying


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Got a BB into it and the little sod bounced right back out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some water in the bottle to keep them in?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one good attempt but I'll hold it back as I'm sure someone will get ten









[edit] Because of the space I have my shooting hand only is in the video also I had to measure the distance after as I was shooting across a bedroom and bed.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Mmmm. This isn't working! Just had a go, got 2 in both of which went straight through the bottle (filled with water) and out the bottom of it. And i hadn't pressed record on the camera.

I think i'll try that again!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

2nd attempt! Better this time i got 5 in.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcgur59mxGE

I did my best with the video but it's a bit pants. it's difficult without someone to hold the camera, i'm never quite sure where it's pointing. 

Oh well, i've made it now so might as well post it !

If it doesn't fit the rules and doesn't count that's okay, i had a good time doing it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work, Alistaire!
I honestly think I'm not going to be able to do this one, it's just too small a target to get them to go in.
That looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I think lead ammo is a big help. Looking at the balls afterwards it looks like some had hit the rim but still found a way in. I think steel would have bounced away.

Btw, the bottle on a shoe box idea was a winner. The water less so lol. I've got a very wet floor hahaha.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shooting no point me putting my attempt of three BB's then


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just thinking and not taking anything away from you MLTJ but I would've thought lead would shift all that and more I mean 3/8 steel just blasts the bottle edge when hit so what would lead do? just thinking


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a go for a laugh, I only got one in, and that was 20 shots ha ha, then ive just had a other look at the topic, its not 15 yards its 15 feet, i thought it was hard, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I was just thinking and not taking anything away from you MLTJ but I would've thought lead would shift all that and more I mean 3/8 steel just blasts the bottle edge when hit so what would lead do? just thinking


Just been giving the coke bottle a close inspection...
One of the balls that went in had a crescent moon shape of the rim on it, i would say that definitely smacked the rim hard (but went in and caused no damage). The red plastic ring that was on the bottle was removed by a miss, and subsequent misses have damaged the screw threads and bit of plastic that sticks out below the threads. There's no significant damage to the actual rim of the bottle at all though. I was using single tb gold bands, quite a light pull. I'm surprised that steel is doing so much damage, the rim (end on) is pretty tough. The bottom of the bottle is heavily damaged. I wonder if because lead is soft, a hit to the rim didn't cause a ricochet as such, but allowed the ball to spin in?

I'm guessing at this though, I'm hopeless at science!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] i should treat this as a game nothing more


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I've just looked at the bean tin and there's a dent on the lip of it. I think that at least one of the shots entered by pushing the rim of the tin out of the way and didn't go through the coke bottle at all. 
I have to say i'm pretty sure the other 4 hits did, but please throw this entry out. My sincere apologies, it was a genuine mistake.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> I was just thinking and not taking anything away from you MLTJ but I would've thought lead would shift all that and more I mean 3/8 steel just blasts the bottle edge when hit so what would lead do? just thinking


I'm guessing at this though, I'm hopeless at science!
[/quote]

Oh its all science Jim but not as i know it


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Stewart's enquiry please,"there's nothing left of the bottle" seemed whole to me! lol and there were no two holes in it to start with if you look at the end of the vid as you stated at the start "I accidently put two holes through it practicing" and that is my evidence Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa there let's not let this get out of hand!!!

The video may not be clear enough to see but everything i have said is true! I have made a genuine mistake with one of the shots ( i was writing about that before i saw your post). 
I hope no one would think i would cheat in order to win a catapult!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My sincere apologies to all but I have got three BB's in if I use 3/8 steel on a shoe box it becomes impossible because the first miss will shift everything,I put a vid up to demonstrate,if it were clamped in a vise then that would be a diff story,sorry to spoil fun guys


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> Stewart's enquiry please,"there's nothing left of the bottle" seemed whole to me! lol and there were no two holes in it to start with if you look at the end of the vid as you stated at the start "I accidently put two holes through it practicing" and that is my evidence Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa there let's not let this get out of hand!!!

The video may not be clear enough to see but everything i have said is true! I have made a genuine mistake with one of the shots ( i was writing about that before i saw your post). 
I hope no one would think i would cheat in order to win a catapult!
[/quote]

No problem mate I'm wrong you're right and no doubt a mod will tell me off shortly


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

No it's fair enough Sniper. The video is very poor, which is why i said "if it doesn't fit the rules' etc, and in light of the fact i was wrong about all five going in it's okay to question it. I shall do another video with the bottom of the bottle cut off and replaced with tape so we can see if the ball went through it or not. I'm very embarresed about this and want to clear my name. I'd do this anyway having seen i was mistaken about the result.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

heres my entry


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I cant believe that more havnt had a go, im no sharp shooter but i can get a few in the bottle, i put water in to stop the ammo bouncing out and tilt the bottle, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> I cant believe that more havnt had a go, im no sharp shooter but i can get a few in the bottle, i put water in to stop the ammo bouncing out and tilt the bottle, jeff


Yes I dont get it either all these members hardly anybody enters the last one I ran was not so difficult but to the majority maybe it was, are they simply shy as some comment but come up with very weak excuses as to why they cant participate, or is it really to hard ?, Maybe some input from those who would like to enter a comp on what would be a reasonable sized target to hit and at what distance to get some idea of the skill level. Example an oak tree at ten feet just kidding







But input would be helpful for future competitions.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

For me its cos I have'nt got the room at home for the competitions so i would have to take everything down the wood then set it all up. And I have been busy in my fianl year of my degree so any time i get to shoot I would rather just have fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I did give this one a go, I just can't reliably do it.
I'd enter for sure if I could! I love contests and seeing myself on video


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I take it this is over?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your a brave man im camera shy


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Your a brave man im camera shy


Haha! I should have posted only 18 years only to watch this horror show


----------

